# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COLLEGIATE & PROFESSIONAL SPORTS >  biggest disappointment of all time in the NBA?

## Baba

Who do you guy think is the biggest disappointment in the NBA?
1) Kwame brown 
2) Micheal olowokandi
3) Shawn Kemp
4) Nick Anderson
5) Vin baker
6) penny Hadaway
7) Grant Hill
8) Jay williams

----------


## Aboot

> Who do you guy think is the biggest disappointment in the NBA?
> 1) Kwame brown 
> 2) Micheal olowokandi
> 3) Shawn Kemp
> 4) Nick Anderson
> 5) Vin baker
> 6) penny Hadaway
> 7) Grant Hill
> 8) Jay williams



Kwame Brown - not finished yet. One year removed from Jordan is not enough. Give him one more year, then we'll talk.

As for the rest of the list, most of the guys on there accomplished a lot, but then declined rapidly, not really a disappointment. Plus their mostly from the late 90's. Get some history brother. Sam Bowie ring a bell?

----------


## GRIPS

"LITTLE JORDAn" miner

----------


## GRIPS

scottie pippen without jordan...payton on the lakers...

----------


## Kato

the clippers

----------


## bubbathegut

i pick 1 - 8

----------


## bad_man

2004 LA Lakers

----------


## LilVito469

Minute Bol

----------


## LilVito469

and mugsy boges...and larry johnson with that whole grandmama thing...

----------


## allsaucedup

how about sam bowie he was drafted in front of MIKE. vito how is mugsy bogues a disappointment he was not hyped up and he turned out to be a decent player

----------


## Baba

I remember sam bowie, wasn't thinking that far back though. Yeah your right! The Lakers 2004 weren't really a disappointment they just thought they were in invincible. It pissed me off that they didn't even give the pistons their props. I glad the east won!

----------


## qccat

> I remember sam bowie, wasn't thinking that far back though. Yeah your right! The Lakers 2004 weren't really a disappointment they just thought they were in invincible. It pissed me off that they didn't even give the pistons their props. I glad the east won!


I agree, Pistons definately get props. It was always what the Lakers "didn't do" not what the Pistons did really well in this series. As far as the post---Grant Hill's injuries were a dissapointment, as he could've been a great player had he been able to stay in the game

----------


## Neo

Jason Williams (white chocolate)
Harold Miner
JR Rider
Marcus Camby
Kerry Kittles
Grant Hill
Antoine Walker
Dekembe Mutumbo
Eric Montross

----------


## LilVito469

i say mugsy boges was a dissappointment because after he left charlotte he was a nobody as well as larry johnson...

----------


## allsaucedup

how about every player to come out of duke except elton brand

----------


## allsaucedup

and how the hell did get christian latner get on the origanal dream team still pisses me off isaah thomas should have been there

----------


## Rsox1

most of the guys on the list have had pretty decent carrers with the exception of j will and kwame brown, and that is still not written in stone, big dissapointments, ahhhhhh derick coleman ring a bell, maybe a little dee "no look" brown, and the king of all dissapointments in my mind pervice "out of service" ellison

----------


## Galoot67

Honestly I think today the whole NBA is a dissapointment. Its so slow, theres no defense, or intensity. I think the only good time is the playoffs. But I must say that the dunks are good. College basketball is where its at for me.

----------


## nickrizz

chris mullin and christian latener, they were on the dream tream and both i think were huge disappoitments

----------


## ImmmtheIceman

ID definitely say grant hill. The guys always injured.

----------


## nickrizz

how about anyone the nets drafted before the year 2000, yinka dare, ed obannon, rex walters

----------


## Fame

This can be argued about all day, and im not even a knick fan ( think knick fans would agree), and i think A LOT of basketball people would agree...that Patrick Ewing was one of the biggest disapointments. Not that he was any worse than those guys on the list, but the fact that he was supposed to be the most dominant player ever at the time. He was projected to improve so much, and alot of analyst have said that he never was able to get the coaching at the nba level, and he really didnt improve that much. They still think that he needed to be given much better coaching and would have developed into something so much greater...he was dominant in college, and was a big man, so it wasnt all projection like some of the other guys, which i think makes it more of a disapointment...he was supposed to definitly bring them a title...none of those guys on that list , NONE were brought in to win a title...they were all projects, they werent really the best player in college and a player that everyone thought would dominate the game. I am taking the injured players out of it, because i dont think that counts as disapointment, i dont think that hill or hardaway qualify thats just unfortunate situations. Besides him, your list is full of all starts and players out of highschool, so i don tthink they qualify as disapointments....and its still too early to put the judgement out on Kwame, he has skills, and will be a good players. He and Eddie Currey still have time. Gotta give guys till they are about 26 before passing too much judgement, not everyone is Kobe bryant or tmac

The 'Candy man' however has always been a disapointment, but he was not ever as good as ewing before coming to the nba.
.

----------


## Elliot

> This can be argued about all day, and im not even a knick fan ( think knick fans would agree), and i think A LOT of basketball people would agree...that Patrick Ewing was one of the biggest disapointments. Not that he was any worse than those guys on the list, but the fact that he was supposed to be the most dominant player ever at the time. He was projected to improve so much, and alot of analyst have said that he never was able to get the coaching at the nba level, and he really didnt improve that much. They still think that he needed to be given much better coaching and would have developed into something so much greater...he was dominant in college, and was a big man, so it wasnt all projection like some of the other guys, which i think makes it more of a disapointment...he was supposed to definitly bring them a title...none of those guys on that list , NONE were brought in to win a title...they were all projects, they werent really the best player in college and a player that everyone thought would dominate the game. I am taking the injured players out of it, because i dont think that counts as disapointment, i dont think that hill or hardaway qualify thats just unfortunate situations. Besides him, your list is full of all starts and players out of highschool, so i don tthink they qualify as disapointments....and its still too early to put the judgement out on Kwame, he has skills, and will be a good players. He and Eddie Currey still have time. Gotta give guys till they are about 26 before passing too much judgement, not everyone is Kobe bryant or tmac
> 
> The 'Candy man' however has always been a disapointment, but he was not ever as good as ewing before coming to the nba.
> .




amen.. the guy was the rookie of the year and never got a ring.. he was an okay player, way over hyped.

----------


## TheChosenOne

How can a dream teamer be over hyped? Ewing of all people. One of the 50 greatest NBA players in the last decade is over hyped? He would have won a title and maybe multiples had he not been in the league with Jordan. Keep in mind he did lead the Knicks over the Bulls in '95. I saw a couple names that are legitimately over rated. Ed Obannon is a definent. Yinke Dare is another. Sam Bowie may be the biggest disappointment in recent memory. Jaque Vaughn received a large amount of hype coming out of Kansas and has yet to contribute. Tyson Chandler has been a huge bust for Chicago being that they gave up Brand to get him. Although it has only been one year it is hard to say that Darco Milic was not a disaster. Selecting Darco before Melo was ridiculous at this stage in the game. 

*Above mentioned names who had/have credible careers that many in the NBA would love to have:* 
*Shawn Kemp*  (how can you forget the dominant days of the Rain Man. plus he was a dream teamer)
*Vin Baker*  (was an allstar selection multiple times and dream teamer in '00)
*Penny Hardaway*  (had tremendous success early in his career and has since become a solid role player. has averaged double figures for a decade)
*Grant Hill*  (you must of forgot that he did nearly match the Big O's numbers before injury. He was a dream teamer in '96)
*Antoine Walker* (are you serious the guy averages nearly 20ppg and was arguably better than Paul Pierce before going to the talent filled Mav's)
*Dikembe Mutumbo* (one of the most dominant defensive players of all time. A 4-time defensive player of the year nonetheless, plus he averages a double double still)
*Carlos Boozer, Shane Battier, Corey Maggette and Grant Hill*  (all have experienced success coming from Duke)
*Scottie Pippen*  (had a great years in 94-95 without Jordan plus averaged double figures in Portland besides he was a late round steal in the 87 draft)
*Derrick Coleman*  (albeit he was a first pick he still has averaged over 16ppg for the past 12+ years)

----------


## Immortal

Considering being a number one pick, D Coleman sucks.

----------


## Fame

> How can a dream teamer be over hyped? Ewing of all people. One of the 50 greatest NBA players in the last decade is over hyped? He would have won a title and maybe multiples had he not been in the league with Jordan. Keep in mind he did lead the Knicks over the Bulls in '95. I saw a couple names that are legitimately over rated. Ed Obannon is a definent. Yinke Dare is another. Sam Bowie may be the biggest disappointment in recent memory. Jaque Vaughn received a large amount of hype coming out of Kansas and has yet to contribute. Tyson Chandler has been a huge bust for Chicago being that they gave up Brand to get him. Although it has only been one year it is hard to say that Darco Milic was not a disaster. Selecting Darco before Melo was ridiculous at this stage in the game. 
> 
> *Above mentioned names who had/have credible careers that many in the NBA would love to have:* 
> *Shawn Kemp*  (how can you forget the dominant days of the Rain Man. plus he was a dream teamer)
> *Vin Baker*  (was an allstar selection multiple times and dream teamer in '00)
> *Penny Hardaway*  (had tremendous success early in his career and has since become a solid role player. has averaged double figures for a decade)
> *Grant Hill*  (you must of forgot that he did nearly match the Big O's numbers before injury. He was a dream teamer in '96)
> *Antoine Walker* (are you serious the guy averages nearly 20ppg and was arguably better than Paul Pierce before going to the talent filled Mav's)
> *Dikembe Mutumbo* (one of the most dominant defensive players of all time. A 4-time defensive player of the year nonetheless, plus he averages a double double still)
> ...


the title (as far as i can read is biggest disapointment of all time)...a young player like tyson chandler? Why ? Do you know what the average age of NBA player to reach their 'prime' is? Its estimated 26-27 years old. ... a young player like him only has an advantage as he will have 10 years experience at that time. Darco? I hope your kidding? He was on the world championship detroit team, he didnt get time..they didnt HAVE to play him. Sure carmelo had a better season, and may be a better player, but detroit took what they felt they needed for thier team, and wanted his size,..if your trying to call him a bust already, You are by all means, insane.

What i would do is take the players who had the 'most projected future success', and out of those players, you can select who is the biggest disapointment, but my point was 2/3 of the guys on that original list, were NEVER supposed to be 'great' so arent much of a disapointment...a big disapointement is when a player wins the national championship in college, is regaurded as the best player in college, and never lives up to that potential or does what was projected...in my opinion, that is patrick ewing.

Yes he ran into 'jordan', but is he going to live by that for the rest of his life? Sorry, but whether u like it or not, Ewing had more 'hype' coming out of college even than Jordan did, so thats not an excuse, Ewing was supposed to win even w/ jordan in the league, Ewing was SUPPOSED to be the dominant player!  :EEK!:

----------


## Chicken_Daddy

stacey "the plastic man" augmon, worst player in NBA history to have a nickname.
Tom Gugliotta
Harold Minor
that dude from Pheonix, i think Richard Dumars was his name?

----------


## goodtobeapimp

I'm sure I could dig the archives and find a player that was drafted at number one and had basically zero impact. It's too late at night to think,but a lot of the players mentioned have had somewhat sucessfull careers. I dont think thats disappoinment. Now someone that never done anything in the nba but was supposed to be the greatest thing since sliced bread. I consider that a disappointment. Opinions on how good a draft pick could be are just that. I could say this guy is going to be the best. Just like you could or disagree. Hype is hype.

----------


## booxilla

1. Greg Ostertag
2. Greg Ostertag
3. Greg Ostertag

Did I mention Greg Ostertag???

----------


## RoNNy THe BuLL

Oliver Miller.

Gaaaaarbage.

----------


## OkieCardinal

> Jason Williams (white chocolate)
> Harold Miner
> JR Rider
> Marcus Camby
> Kerry Kittles
> Grant Hill
> Antoine Walker
> Dekembe Mutumbo
> Eric Montross



Man you got some ballers on your list. Jason Williams? He was never expected to be a super star...he had one unreal year and he started getting hyped up because of his flashy play when he was at Sac. Hes a much better player now than he ever was there. Mutumbo was one of the best shot blockers of all time!!! Hes old now so u cant call him a bust cause hes not like he use to be. Walker??? Umm pretty sure hes not one of the biggest flops. I guess u could argue Hill and Kittles, but by no means are they up there with a lot of other guys that should be on this list.

----------


## Bob Balco

What about Sam Bowie. He really lived up to being drafted ahead of Jordan.

----------


## c_ville

NBA ball leaving Vancouver because Stu Jackson is a deuchebag. 
Bryant Reeves a Grizzly over Kobe Bryant. Steve Francis being a bitch and not playing. Winning about 20 games a season. Not being able to name a starting player even when you watch every game.

----------


## UrbanLegend

Shawn Kemp is a real failure....had all the potential in the world, and decided cocaine was more important. JR Rider is a retard too. 


I don't get how you can have Grant Hill on the list, the man is not a failure. He got injured - it wasn't like he did something wrong. And before he got injured he was playing great.

----------


## clampitt

being a Sonics fan, it hurts me to see 2 former sonics.

although, shawn "reign man" kemp is the MAN! he played awesome for seattle and than with cleveland. And than when he got to PORTLAND(weed capital of the world for NBA players)..fricking stoudamire and wallace got him hooked for good.


but the biggest dissapointment EVER!

----------


## clampitt

Is Vin Baker!!!


He Got Fat, Couldnt Hit A Frow.

Man, I Hated Him Forever. So Glad We Got Rid Of Him.

----------


## partyboynyc

Len Bias. he could have kept the celtics dynasty in the hunt. ****ing guy was better than jordan in college.wasted talent. i wish i could have seen him play just one game in the NBA. i still try to find espn classic games on to watch him.what a waste

----------


## GRIPS

biggest disappointment in the nba today...The day the lakers traded Shaq...And broke up the dynasty.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

yup lakers 2002 was the best year ever

----------


## AustrianOAK14

sam bowe was another big disapointment

----------


## immy

hey don't knock sam bowie he was a kentucky boy, and any body that comes out of UK is the shizz. 

=Aboot]Kwame Brown - not finished yet. One year removed from Jordan is not enough. Give him one more year, then we'll talk.

As for the rest of the list, most of the guys on there accomplished a lot, but then declined rapidly, not really a disappointment. Plus their mostly from the late 90's. Get some history brother. Sam Bowie ring a bell?[/QUOTE]

----------


## immy

> Jason Williams (white chocolate)
> Harold Miner
> JR Rider
> Marcus Camby
> Kerry Kittles
> Grant Hill
> Antoine Walker
> Dekembe Mutumbo
> Eric Montross


once again don't knock kentucky boys, walker is good just a bite on the stricky side

----------


## wolfyEVH

sam bowie ......biggest disappointment ever.......portland has the chance to pick jordan, "nah, we'll take sam bowie, he's tall!!!"....imagine jordan and drexler on the same team!!! houston was gonna pick hakeem no matter what..

----------


## immy

> How can a dream teamer be over hyped? Ewing of all people. One of the 50 greatest NBA players in the last decade is over hyped? He would have won a title and maybe multiples had he not been in the league with Jordan. Keep in mind he did lead the Knicks over the Bulls in '95. I saw a couple names that are legitimately over rated. Ed Obannon is a definent. Yinke Dare is another. Sam Bowie may be the biggest disappointment in recent memory. Jaque Vaughn received a large amount of hype coming out of Kansas and has yet to contribute. Tyson Chandler has been a huge bust for Chicago being that they gave up Brand to get him. Although it has only been one year it is hard to say that Darco Milic was not a disaster. Selecting Darco before Melo was ridiculous at this stage in the game. 
> 
> *Above mentioned names who had/have credible careers that many in the NBA would love to have:* 
> *Shawn Kemp*  (how can you forget the dominant days of the Rain Man. plus he was a dream teamer)
> *Vin Baker*  (was an allstar selection multiple times and dream teamer in '00)
> *Penny Hardaway*  (had tremendous success early in his career and has since become a solid role player. has averaged double figures for a decade)
> *Grant Hill*  (you must of forgot that he did nearly match the Big O's numbers before injury. He was a dream teamer in '96)
> *Antoine Walker* (are you serious the guy averages nearly 20ppg and was arguably better than Paul Pierce before going to the talent filled Mav's)
> *Dikembe Mutumbo* (one of the most dominant defensive players of all time. A 4-time defensive player of the year nonetheless, plus he averages a double double still)
> ...


now this guy knows what he is talking about all those guys at one time were great players, they can't be great forever

----------


## AustrianOAK14

sam bowe in 1984 picked first in front of mj

----------


## immy

yeah bowie was a disappointment but what can you say

----------


## AustrianOAK14

dwight howard doesnt impress me from the magic thsi years # 1

----------


## Harvey Balboner

shawn bradley, he was a number 2 pick over penny hardaway, jamal mashburn, and alan houston.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

penny hardaway was good

----------


## JMLH

If they were a disappointment or not, they still made a hell of alot of money to play a game, so they get some props...

----------


## cb25

> stacey "the plastic man" augmon, worst player in NBA history to have a nickname.
> Tom Gugliotta
> Harold Minor
> that dude from Pheonix, i think Richard Dumars was his name?


richard freaking dumas.

that was the dude right there...until he got all coked out and kicked out of the league.

he was my favorite player (been a phx fan all my life)...was such a huuuuuge disappointment to me. rumor has it he was working at a car wash in phoenix now.

richard freaking dumas, man. richard freaking dumas.

----------


## Rhino58

> 2004 LA Lakers



THE best repsonse I have ever read.  :Happy:

----------


## AustrianOAK14

yeah thats a good one but admit karl and gary are old as time

----------


## BigGreen

> shawn bradley, he was a number 2 pick over penny hardaway, jamal mashburn, and alan houston.


I was getting a bit pissed that no one mentioend him. I remember being a kid (junior high maybe?) when he was drafted and the word was that while he wasn't the best player in the draft at the present time, he would be in four years. Over and over again it was said that once he put some weight on him, treated basketball as a profession and had some real coaching that he would not only be a dominant player, but become THE prototype for the bigman of the new millenium. The way he developed was supposed to change the game. 

Now that is overrated and hype to the extreme - being billed as someone who is destined to change the position and shape the evolution of the game and then failing, to the best of my knowledge, to so much as put up a top ten season at his position.

----------


## Dimes

Piculin Ortiz

----------


## AustrianOAK14

> being a Sonics fan, it hurts me to see 2 former sonics.
> 
> although, shawn "reign man" kemp is the MAN! he played awesome for seattle and than with cleveland. And than when he got to PORTLAND(weed capital of the world for NBA players)..fricking stoudamire and wallace got him hooked for good.
> 
> 
> but the biggest dissapointment EVER!



yeah and when he was with the magic it showed! guy put on like 50-60lbs of fat and could barely touch the rim, but when he was rail skinny he was teh ****

----------


## cuban1983

Patrick Ewing owns you, pussie.

----------


## SMYL_GR8

> how about sam bowie he was drafted in front of MIKE. vito how is mugsy bogues a disappointment he was not hyped up and he turned out to be a decent player


Unlike the NFL, most NBA 1 and 2 picks amount to something. The fact that Bowie was sandwiched by Olajuwon and Jordan make him a REAL disappointment.

----------


## AustrianOAK14

shawn kemp got real fat bro

----------


## STAYHUNGRY

I'd have to go with Ralph Sampson. 7'4, agile and picked to dominate the league. Hurt all the time and just faded away.

----------


## c_ville

> dwight howard doesnt impress me from the magic thsi years # 1


I think he is pretty good.. Goes for 10-10 every night and plays decent defense.


Ranks #11 in the NBA in Rebounds Per Game(9.9)
Ranks #11 in the NBA in Field-Goal Percentage(0.517) 
Ranks #14 in the NBA in Blocks Per Game(1.7)
Ranks #5 in the NBA in Offensive Rebounds(112.0) 
Ranks #3 in the NBA in Offensive Rebounds Per Game(3.7)
Ranks #17 in the NBA in Defensive Rebounds Per Game(6.2) 
Ranks #14 in the NBA in Total Rebounds(297.0) 
Ranks #14 in the NBA in Blocks(51.0) 
Ranks #7 in the NBA in Offensive Rebounds Per 48 Minutes(5.7) 
Ranks #18 in the NBA in Defensive Rebounds Per 48 Minutes(9.4) 
Ranks #10 in the NBA in Rebounds Per 48 Minutes(15.0)

----------


## A_Giant_Bear

> Jason Williams (white chocolate)
> Harold Miner
> JR Rider
> Marcus Camby
> Kerry Kittles
> Grant Hill
> Antoine Walker
> Dekembe Mutumbo
> Eric Montross


I definately wouldn't put Mutumbo on that list. The sixers nearly beat the lakers that year (I believe the series went to six) because of his acquisition. Grant Hill doesn't deserve to be on that list either.

----------


## keithquig

this is the true biggest bust list.. u can also find it here http://sportsillustrated.cnn.com/bas...1/draft_busts/

10. Corky Calhoun
No. 4 overall, 1972, Suns
The 1972 draft was perhaps the worst in history. In addition to Calhoun, it featured such luminaries as No. 3 pick Dwight Davis, No. 5 selection Fred Boyd and No. 6 choice Russell Lee. Even the one great player from the draft -- Julius Erving -- never played a game for the team that picked him, Milwaukee. Calhoun, from Penn, lasted eight years but eclipsed the magical six-point-a-game barrier just once.

9. Kent Benson
No. 1 overall, 1977, Bucks
The top pick after leading Indiana to an undefeated national championship, Benson was a battler whose ordinary athleticism and scoring skills were quickly exposed. He managed only three double-figure scoring campaigns, and the Bucks dumped him after just 2 1/2 seasons, although he was good enough to at least stay in the league for 10 years.

8. James Ray
No. 5 overall, 1980, Nuggets
Denver took the swingman from Jacksonville ahead of Andrew Toney, and he managed to start seven games his entire career. He lasted just three years and averaged 3.2 points per game over that time. Fortunately for the Nuggets, they hardly missed him -- Kiki Vandeweghe came later in the same draft.

7. Michael Olowokandi
No. 1 overall, 1998, Clippers
Here's an idea: If you have the top overall pick, choose a guy who likes basketball. The Clippers didn't, and as a result they ended up with a lethargic, turnover-prone 7-footer instead of Paul Pierce, Dirk Nowitzki, Vince Carter, Mike Bibby or Antawn Jamison. The Clippers have drafted well under Elgin Baylor, but this pick was a serious turkey.

6. Dennis Hopson
No. 3 overall, 1987, Nets
The Ohio State star was thought to be a can't-miss when he came out, but he turned into a can't-make. He shot 43 percent for his career and was out of the league in five seasons. Actually, you could make a stellar All-Bust team just from the Nets' picks in the mid-1980s. Hopson was part of a futile stretch that included Jeff Turner, Pearl Washington, Chris Morris and Tate George. Even their one good pick in that span, Mookie Blaylock, was traded for Rumeal Robinson within a year.

5. Bill Garnett
No. 4 overall, 1982, Mavericks
The forward from Wyoming was the second-ever pick of the expansion Mavericks and easily their worst ever. He stayed in the league for four very undistinguished NBA seasons, averaging five points and four rebounds. Garnett might rank higher but for the mediocrity of the players taken after him in the weak 1982 Draft.

4. Ken Durrett
No. 4 overall, 1971, Royals
Cincinnati drafted the forward from LaSalle, and he was as bad as any top-10 pick in memory. Durrett was so awful that he never started a game and was out of the league in four years. He had more fouls than points in his rookie year and shot 43 percent for his career.

3. Chris Washburn
No. 3 overall, 1986, Warriors
Call 1986 the "drug draft." Cocaine killed No. 2 pick Len Bias within a week of the draft (incidentally, I thought it unfair to include Bias as a "bust" given the tragic circumstances), and No. 6 pick William Bedford also had problems. But it was the No. 3 pick, Washburn, who became the poster child, playing just 72 games over two seasons with a career average of 3.1 points per game. He was on the street before his 23rd birthday.

2. Sam Bowie
No. 2 overall, 1984, Trail Blazers
The 1984 draft may have been the best of all time ... except for the part where the Blazers took Bowie at No. 2. It's well-known that the Blazers passed on Michael Jordan while the big man from Kentucky labored through an injury-plagued career. But what's less well-known is that Charles Barkley, John Stockton, Kevin Willis, Alvin Robertson and Otis Thorpe were all still on the board when it was Portland's turn to pick. Even Portland's second-rounder, Jerome Kersey, had a better career than Bowie.

1. LaRue Martin
No. 1 overall, 1972, Trail Blazers
Yes, there was a pick worse than Bowie. Martin was the top pick out of Loyola for the young Blazers, who were in only their third season. Despite playing for a horrid 21-61 team, Martin had trouble getting minutes. Bowie at least averaged double figures for his career; this guy was luggage. He stayed in the league only four seasons and finished with a modest scoring average of 5.3 points a game. Ironically, the Blazers passed on another North Carolina product -- three-time scoring champ Bob McAdoo -- to take him.

----------


## XxElitexX

Penny Hardaway, by far.

----------


## ManzNumero1

Donyell Marshall

----------


## thunder20

joe smith....

----------


## itsjinx

> Who do you guy think is the biggest disappointment in the NBA?
> 1) Kwame brown 
> 2) Micheal olowokandi
> 3) Shawn Kemp
> 4) Nick Anderson
> 5) Vin baker
> 6) penny Hadaway
> 7) Grant Hill
> 8) Jay williams


Grant Hill is by far the biggest dissapointment. He was awesome when he was with the pistons and broke a few records but he went to shit when he got injured and went to the magic. GH BLOWS

----------


## El Jugo Buen0

Anyone that said Ewing was a dissapointment should be banned. Ewing scored over 24,000 points idiot! For his career he averaged 21 and 10...He was an 11 time all-star! You're a freakin idiot whoever said hes a dissapointment.

----------


## TiptronicSoldier

Benoit Benjamin? That guy was a huge bust

----------


## dwaynewade

heat  :Madd:

----------


## Nicky B

> I definately wouldn't put Mutumbo on that list. The sixers nearly beat the lakers that year (I believe the series went to six) because of his acquisition. Grant Hill doesn't deserve to be on that list either.


Wrong sixers won the first game and thought they were good. Then you know what happened lakers won 4 in a row each game winning by more then 10points. So I believe Mutombo was the reason he could not stop shaq and no one still can't

----------


## JAYROD

bowie definately one of the biggest dissapointments ever, but how about lynn bias. i know he didn't play a minute in the nba but could you imagine what could have been. parrish-bias-bird-ainge-d.j. and mchale coming off the bench.wow!

----------


## colossus1

Dennis Rodman. Badass basketball player..............what a waste........

----------


## BoL0

Anfernee "penny" Hardaway

----------


## lollipops

I would like to add Bobby Hurley, the whole 1986 draft, Shawn Bradley,and Felipe Lopez to the list

----------


## JNel04

> Who do you guy think is the biggest disappointment in the NBA?
> 1) Kwame brown 
> 2) Micheal olowokandi
> 3) Shawn Kemp
> 4) Nick Anderson
> 5) Vin baker
> 6) penny Hadaway
> 7) Grant Hill
> 8) Jay williams


Gotta go w/ grant hill, how good would he have been if he never got injured. when he was in his prime he was being compared to michael jordan. hill was a version of jason kidd...he could run the point, rebound, pass, and was a better scorer.

----------

